# Buscar un valor y traer multiples resultados



## georgedvf

Hola.

Tengo el siguiente problema: de una tabla en la cual hay 4 columnas, tengo que buscar la coincidencia de las primeras dos; si coinciden ambas necesito me arroje los valores de las siguientes 2 columnas, pero esto puede repetirse, es decir, puede haber multiples coincidencias. Una forma que se me ocurrio fue con una combinacion de la formula 'buscarv', pero esta solo me arroja la primer coincidencia, si hay mas coincidencias ya no las trae porque deja de buscar al encontrar la primera.

Espero puedan ayudarme.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## bmacias

Creo que pueden traer differentes instancias usando una comibinacion de Index y Match, dispensa no se la traduccion al español de estas dos funciones.


----------



## UliCs

Que tal georgedvf
mira hace tiempo yo hice la misma pregunta y me ayudaron y como menciono bmacias.
se usan la funciones Index=Indice y Match=Coincidir
esta es la funcion espero te sirva. 
=INDICE(E2:E100,COINCIDIR(1,INDICE((A2:A100=G2)*(C2:C100=G3),0),0))

los valores en las columnas A y C son las condiciones y en la columna E son lso resultados.

saludos


----------



## georgedvf

Gracias bmacias y UliCs!

UliCs te comento que trate de utilizar la funcion que propones, pero me encuentro con el problema de que solamente trae la primer coincidencia, aqui te pongo el ejemplo que hice:

Excel WorkbookABCDEFGH1# Camara# Lado# Camara Comun# Lado Comun2Camara a buscar:132312Lado a buscar:34132351134Camara comun #1:261345Lado Comun #1:37Camara comun #2:28Lado Comun #2:3Hoja1


Saludos!


----------



## bmacias

Tambien se podria hacer con formulas matriciales...(con arreglos cosmeticos a la tabla)

La solucion la adapte del foro en ingles y se la piratie a Aladin, que es uno de los demonios para estas cosas.

Yo lo hice de esta manera:

1. i2 =H2&H3....esto te la combinacion de camara y lado a buscar...

2. j2 =COUNTIF(I3:I6,I2).....creo que la traduccion es contarsi....esto te da el numero de concidencias de la i2...

3. i3 =a3&c3....esto te la combinacion de camara y lado a buscar de la primera fila...copie la formula hasta la ultima fila...

4. j5 {=IF(ROWS($J$5:J5)<=J$2,INDEX($E$3:$E$6,IF(J$2>1,SMALL(IF($I$3:$I$6=I$2,ROW($E$3:$E$6)-ROW($E$3)+1),ROWS($J$5:J5)),MATCH(I$2,$I$3:$I$6,0))),"")}.....ojo...esta formula es matricial de modo que tienes que oprimir control-shift-enter despues de escribirla...esto te da la primera instancia de la concidencia de la tercera columna...la matriciales se pueden copiar de modo que copie la formula en la siguiente fila J6....esto te da la segunda instancia de la concidencia de la tercera columna....ojo...los brackets al principo y ultimo de la formula aparacen automaticamente cuando oprimes control-shift-enter...no los teclees manualmente...

5. k5 {=IF(ROWS($H$5:H5)<=J$2,INDEX($F$3:$F$6,IF(J$2>1,SMALL(IF($I$3:$I$6=I$2,ROW($F$3:$F$6)-ROW($F$3)+1),ROWS($H$5:H5)),MATCH(I$2,$I$3:$I$6,0))),"")} .....ojo...esta formula es matricial de modo que tienes que oprimir control-shift-enter despues de escribirla...esto te da la primera instancia de la concidencia de la cuarta columna...la matriciales se pueden copiar de modo que copie la formula en la siguiente fila J6....esto te da la segunda instancia de la concidencia de la cuarta columna....ojo...los brackets al principo y ultimo de la formula aparacen automaticamente cuando oprimes control-shift-enter...no los teclees manualmente...

En algun lugar deben estar las traducciones de estas funciones...

Saludos...


----------



## georgedvf

Gracias bmacias.

Podrías explicarme a que corresponden los rangos que vienen en las formulas matriciales ($E$3:$E$6, $I$3:$I$6, $F$3:$F$6) o si puedes pasarme el link al post en ingles al que haces referencia sería excelente.

Saludos.


----------



## georgedvf

Disculpa, habia copiado las formulas en un hoja en blanco y me desubique.

Lo que no logro hacer es copiar las formulas para que me arroje el segundo resultado. ¿Se tiene que copiar de alguna manera en especial?

Gracias.


----------



## georgedvf

Nuevamente una disculpa, ya corregí algo que habia copiado mal en las formulas, y ya me funcionaron perfectamente!!!!

Muchas gracias!!!!!!!! Me han ayudado bastante!!!!!!!!

Saludos...


----------



## georgedvf

Hola.

Una pregunta mas, el ejemplo que puse no es realmente la hoja en donde quiero aplicar las formulas, la hoja real tiene los valores distribuidos en partes distintas de la hoja, al quere usar la formula me arroja siempre el error "#¡NUM!", ¿para que funcionen las formulas hay alguna condicion en el acomodo de los valores?

Gracias.


----------



## tafiloso

hola soy nuevo en esto de las formulas y la verdad no se como hacerle tengo lo siguiente:

un libro con 5 pestañas 

1.- BUSQUEDA
2.- INC23
3.- INC31
4.- CM12

en la pestaña de búsqueda por lógica necesito buscar un valor llamado REGISTRO PATRONAL y todo lo que tenga ese valor en las diferentes pestañas me lo arroje en la hoja de búsqueda


----------



## georgedvf

Hola.

Tengo el siguiente problema: de una tabla en la cual hay 4 columnas, tengo que buscar la coincidencia de las primeras dos; si coinciden ambas necesito me arroje los valores de las siguientes 2 columnas, pero esto puede repetirse, es decir, puede haber multiples coincidencias. Una forma que se me ocurrio fue con una combinacion de la formula 'buscarv', pero esta solo me arroja la primer coincidencia, si hay mas coincidencias ya no las trae porque deja de buscar al encontrar la primera.

Espero puedan ayudarme.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## tafiloso

ARCHIVO DE LISTADO


----------



## tafiloso

ARCHIVO DE INC23


----------



## tafiloso

ARCHIVO DE INC31


----------



## tafiloso

ARCHIVO DE CM12


----------



## tafiloso

ALGUIEN PODRIA AYUDARME A HACER ESTE PEQUEÑO PROYECTOYA QUE ME AYUDARA MUCHO EN MI TRABAJO DE ANTE MANO MUCHAS GRACIAS.....


----------

